# Just traded for a new Para-ord Covert Carry



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Came across this pistol at a vulnerable moment I guess. Decided it would be just the thing to take the place of a safe-queen Sig Pro and an under-used Springfield Ultra-compact and a pile of factory mags. Apparently my dealer thought so too.

Haven't shot it yet. Haven't taken it's mug shot either. I'll post again once I've taken care of those details.

I do like the LDA trigger on this thing.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I hope the pistol has a long and useful life with you. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The finish is so profoundly black that, in the poor light I have available today, this is the best I could do.
UPDATE: This image is *much* better...










Other than two failures to go into battery when I released the slide with the slide release, the pistol performed well. Seems to shoot a little low, but it has adjustable sights so that's not a problem - also, I tend to shoot any pistol which is new to me low. Same thing happened with my Springfield XDSC - subsequent trips to the range didn't show the problem.

This pistol stands a serious chance of unseating my SIG 239 as my habitual carry piece.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Instead of using the slide release - use the slingshot method to release the slide on a new mag. U get a little extra force from the recoil spring thatw ay - and it sometimes helps.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

That's what I often do, depending on the pistol. This pistol is showing a little 'new tightness', which I expect will ease up over time, I expect no problems.

Breaking it down for cleaning was a pleasant experience - everything about this pistol is first rate. I've read some complaints about Para-ordinance having some quality problems, but not with this gun. Fit and finish are excellent, allowances being given for a gun that has not yet been broken in.

And that LDA trigger is wonderful. Take-up is clean, break-over is crisp and just more than light (as I would want it).  Recoil is easily managed - getting that .45 "shove" - I like the .40 cartridge and shoot it in my 239, so the .45 in a smaller frame is no problem. Of course, this *is* a 1911 pattern, so it's got some mass to it, but balanced and 'all in the hand' - as good a shooting experience as with my SIGs and HK.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*nice work ...*

Clint, 
Congrats ... that's a nice looking new carry, I especially like the mild "groovings" front strap.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol there Kansas. Sounds like you are pleased with it and that's a big pluse when you get a new gun. Good luck with it.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Para-ordinance calls the treatment 'griptor'..... Yea, but it's comfortable.


----------

